# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Huiduitslag: symptomen eczeem verzachten

## FRANCOIS580

*Eczeem is een huidaandoening die steeds meer voorkomt. Deze huiduitslag is zeker niet leeftijdsgebonden, maar komt wél opvallend meer voor bij jongeren. Eczeem kan zich nochtans van bij de geboorte manifesteren als dauwworm, maar het kan even goed op latere leeftijd opduiken. Er bestaan verschillende soorten eczeem, maar een écht afdoende behandeling werd nog altijd niet gevonden. Je kan zelf nochtans heel wat ondernemen om de vervelende symptomen van deze huiduitslag te verzachten. Eczeem is niet besmettelijk.*


*(Francois580)* 


Om de symtomen van eczeem te verzachten, moet je eerst weten wat eczeem juist is. Eczeem is een allergische ontstekingsreactie van je huid, waarbij je vooral last hebt van soms hevige jeuk, rode huid, huidschilfers of blaasjes die vocht uitsheiden wanneer je ze open krabt. De open gehaalde huidblaasjes kunnen ernstige littekens veroorzaken.


*Astma en hooikoorts*


Eczeem heeft verschillende oorzaken, en is in sommige gevallen wellicht ook erfelijk. Het komt meer voor in families met astma en hooikoorts. Personen die langdurig kampen met spijsverteringsprobmemen zijn eveneens vatbaarder voor eczeem.


*Constutioneel eczeem is erfelijk*


Constutioneel of atopisch eczeem is zo'n soort huiduislag dat erfelijk wordt bepaald, en komt hoofdzakelijk bij kinderen voor. Oorzaken zijn onbekend. Ook in dit geval is hevige jeuk de voornaamste klacht. De pijn als gevolg van het krabben is ondergeschikt aan de jeuk. Wees bij constutioneel eczeem bijzonder voorzichtig met zeep en alle andere badproducten. Daardoor wordt de huid nog droger en de symptomen nog erger. Korte, lauwe douches zijn hier aan te bevelen.


*Contacteczeem door overgevoeligheid*


Een andere en veel voorkomende soort eczeem is contacteczeem, meestal als gevolg van overgevoeligheid voor bepaalde stoffen zoals nikkel, chroom, rubber, zeep, allerlei cosmetica en wasmiddelen. In dit geval is het uitermate belangrijk de oorzaak van je huiduitslag te achterhalen. Kenmerkend voor contacteczeem is een rode en jeukende huid, schilferige kloofjes en blaasjes


*Seborisch eczeem*


Dit is een soort eczeem dat voorkomt bij baby's tot achttien maanden en verdwijnt meestal spontaan na enkele maanden. Seborisch eczeem komt vooral voor op de hoofdhuid *.../...*

http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...erzachten.html

----------


## christel1

Toen mijn dochter baby was mocht ik haar van de pediater niet wassen met zeep, enkel balneumbadolie mocht ik voor haar gebruiken en ja wel babyshampoo voor haar haartjes maar niet heel veel en een baby'tje wordt toch elke dag gewassen en hebben nog geen zweetklieren gelijk volwassen mensen, ze ruiken niet vies als ze eens een dagje niet in bad gaan maar enkel hun poepje en gezichtje en handjes gewassen worden. 
En ook vermijden van "wolle" kledij aan te doen want daar kreeg ze verschrikkelijke uitslag van op haar beentjes (na het dragen van een wolle kousebroek) en ook geen pulletjes in wol maar enkel katoen en in de winter kocht ik coldcreme van mustella (bestaat dus nog) omdat anders haar huid te veel ging uitdrogen van de wind en dan zag ze keirood en ze heeft nog altijd een gevoelige huid maar het is minder erg dan vroeger.... en haar gevoelig poepje werd bij elke pamperverandering ingewreven met penaten, een oud maar echt efficiënt middel voor kindjes met een gevoelige huid want jongens plassen naar boven (hun pamper zal van voor meer nat zijn dan achteraan) maar meisjes plassen naar achter of hoe ik het ook mag uitleggen, jullie zullen wel snappen wat ik bedoel en liggen dan sneller in hun eigen plas...

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Christel voor je reactie en bevestiging.


Groetjes,

Francois

----------


## christel1

Ik was er nog iets vergeten bij te plaatsen, mijn zoon had als baby een soort baby acné, mijn man is er toen mee naar de huidarts geweest en het was mijn fout, hij had nog te veel vrouwelijke hormonen in zijn lichaam, een zalfje en een paar dagen later was het weg.... ja François, ik heb zelf 2 kinderen en ben ondertussen 17 keer tante en al 10 keer groottante (nee nee ik ben nog geen 80 maar 50) en een 11de op komst om groottante van te worden, dan ben je wel al een klein beetje "ervaringsdeskundige" qua kinderkwaaltjes..... en dan hangen ze al eens aan de telefoon hoor, zeker de oudere kinderen waar ik tante van ben (scheelt maar 11 jaar in leeftijd met mij, dus meer een zus dan een tante voor haar).... 
Groetjes

----------

